# Smoked Plums



## bb980 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a beautiful plum tree that bears a ridiculous amount of fruit in the fall.  I was curious if anyone has ever smoked plums. what are they good for? What is the procesus? Does anyone have any recipes or insight?  I know it is spring, but the blossom the are blooming and got me thinking about all of the fruit we got last year. 5hanks for any advise.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 27, 2021)

Sounds like make some good wine.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 27, 2021)

bb980 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a beautiful plum tree that bears a ridiculous amount of fruit in the fall.  I was curious if anyone has ever smoked plums. what are they good for? What is the procesus? Does anyone have any recipes or insight?  I know it is spring, but the blossom the are blooming and got me thinking about all of the fruit we got last year. 5hanks for any advise.



You can cold or hot smoke fruit & vegetable, or grill them with a little smoke.  Be careful with the amount of time/smoke you place the plums in.   Being a soft fruit, plums will l absorb the smoke very fast, so it's easy to over smoke them. 

As for use, anything you would use fruits for -  BBQ sauce, drinks, pies, cakes, meat/vegetable sauce, etc. Just substitute your plums for the indicated fruit in the recipe.   

Since plums are a soft fruit, similar to peaches, review various grilling/smoker recipes for peaches and other soft fruits so you find on a web search. This is how I found the link below and the attachment.  

Above all have fun with them and experiment. Also, post some pictures/recipes you make along with the lessons learned.  John

How To Smoke Fruits - SmokeHouseReview


----------

